# Another manly man video



## Brit

Hi Wayne,

I also have this DVD, along with Rob's other DVDs. I think it is a good example of how to flatten a board by hand, although as you say, a lot of people would use a Jack plane instead of a scrub plane. It just depends on how much wood you need to remove. A scrub can take a meatier bite than most Jack planes. I particularly like the bit where his stooge asks him if the process works on longer pieces of wood and Rob replies that the longer the wood the longer it takes.

His use of the Scrub is also interesting where after going diagonally in one direction, he turns the plane around and pulls it towards him. Personally, I would have just switched hands. As you know, I like using hand tools but there are certain tools that can be tiring such as planes and saws. I have taught myself to use these tools both left and right-handed and that way I can use them for longer without getting tired. I think this is a better approach than pulling a scrub plane.


----------



## helluvawreck

*Wayne*, I appreciate the tip. I'd like to have it but unfortunately I'm short of money right now. Woodworking is an expensive hobby, you know it?


----------



## Dcase

I also have this video… The tip he shows about rubbing the board on the bench to scuff the high spots is really helpful. I tried it after I saw this video and I now do this all the time… I will add to this by saying this method works even better if you do it on the top of your table saw or jointer. Depending on what wood your working with it can sometimes be hard to see the marks left by the wood bench top. When doing this on the cast iron top of jointer or table saw it will leave light black scuffs which are much easier to see….

I also like that he shows how to grind and sharpen a Scrub plane iron. If I remember correct he uses the grinder first then does it free hand on a stone which IMO is the easiest way to do a scrub plane iron.


----------



## WayneC

Hullu, it has to be expensive….. LOL I have seen photos of your carving tools :^)


----------

